# Piedmont ice



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2004)

Anyone know if Piedmont is locked up with ice?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Doubt its even close. My ponds aren’t even close to safe.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Buddy of mine was down there the other day said middle of lake was still wide open. Also checked a bunch of ponds in area no good either.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

On facebook, they said there were guys out on the ice fishing by the dam. Who knows whether its true, I only stopped by the cabin for about an hour saturday and wasn't close to the dam.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

On buckeye Sunday morning I over heard a guy talking on a phone saying he was packing up an heading to piedmont. 
Not sure if he made it there or not but sounded like he knew of guys getting out on the roadbed.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

There was facebook photo proof of people on the ice. They all looked like they had limits of eyes and 12-17in crappie.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> There was facebook photo proof of people on the ice. They all looked like they had limits of eyes and 12-17in crappie.


Yeah, they showed a picture on WTOV 9 this morning of guys ice fishing at the dam at Piedmont


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Yeah, they showed a picture on WTOV 9 this morning of guys ice fishing at the dam at Piedmont


Did you see the limits of saugeyes!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> Did you see the limits of saugeyes!



No....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

stacked like chord wood!


Hatchetman said:


> No....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> Did you see the limits of saugeyes!


I was talking to a guy the other day, they are all fishing the road bed


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

was there sat did not see anyone stacking fish ,actually we got skunked,oh well will try again


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys are catching. I see the same trucks parked there every day.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Looking at the 10 day forecast, ice wont be lasting too much longer, at least not safe ice.


----------

